# Any hope with a 2bb FET?



## Honeybee02 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking for success stories with a 2bb thaw and transfer. It took to day 6 for this one to catch up (may even have been day 7)

Had a fresh 5aa transfer bfn and 3bb FET chemical pregnancy can my 2bb bring me any joy?
BT x


----------



## 0Dreamer0 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi BT after a thaw of 5 day 3 embryos, all were cultured to day 5. Had the 2 survivors transferred which were both graded around a 2bb. Both have taken and I am now 12 weeks pregnant with twins! We were given a 30% chance of one baby from them both. 
Good luck  yours is sticky too


----------



## 0Dreamer0 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes I know what you mean about embryo grading, surely if an embryo has made it to blast it is a strong one. The not so pretty ones could just be in a state of transition when they are being graded. That's what I told myself anyway  

Test time soon Beattie, wishing you positive vibes aplenty x


----------



## LeafyLove (Jul 22, 2013)

3bc don’t bother freezing is my beautiful 3.5 year old!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

I’m in the same position transferred 2 A graded embryos over 2transfers both ended in miscarriage. I have a B & 2Cs left and am planning another transfer in April hoping to transfer a B & C this time instead of a single transfer but not sure about my chances . I know I shouldn’t get hung up on grading but can’t help it given history!


----------

